# Introducing Noelle



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Really cute! Congrats!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Her breeder took this pic of her after her first bath/groom and she said she LOVED it. Score!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noelle is beautiful, so precious-

Congratulations!


----------



## AshleeRose (Oct 18, 2019)

Congratulations! She's adorable!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Too stinkin cute! All these new fuzzy pups are giving me the puppy fever. Sounds like you are all off to a great start. Enjoy!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

Oh my goodness! She is beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh puppy fever here! Noelle is just beautiful as is her name. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you everyone! Just completed her AKC reg because I was doing chip reg. Her official name is “Infinite Dreams of Hope, Holly & Noël” Hope is her mom, which is a theme of Advent. Holly was our lab who passed away in December and Noel is pretty self-explanatory. Haha

First night went pretty good. Put her in around midnight and she had a bit of whimpering. She woke up around 7-7:15. We are currently “napping” in our kennel so we do learn it’s a safe place.

Her sister played a bit with her this morning and now she’s asleep in her kennel too.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful! Noelle is so pretty!! Too bad all the new puppy owners don't live near each other. Playtime! ?

I'm excited for you! I'm sure Stella and Noelle will become best of buddies sooner than later. My Abby has now given Logan a sniff or two. ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I’m tired! Lol. Baby Noelle is not a fan of her crate. And someone in my house got up to let her out overnight bc they felt bad she was crying after being outside with me 15 mins prior, so she went and slept in Stella’s crate, who suddenly wants to sleep in her crate again. I found Stella on the couch at 6 am and the puppy in Stella’s crate. ??‍♀

But she’s a sassy little thing. I know in another month they’re going to be playing up a storm.

she’s also taken over Stella’s favorite perch.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She is darling! Remind me of her pedigree?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I’m tired! Lol. Baby Noelle is not a fan of her crate. And someone in my house got up to let her out overnight bc they felt bad she was crying after being outside with me 15 mins prior, so she went and slept in Stella’s crate, who suddenly wants to sleep in her crate again. I found Stella on the couch at 6 am and the puppy in Stella’s crate. ??‍♀
> 
> But she’s a sassy little thing. I know in another month they’re going to be playing up a storm.
> 
> ...


What a sweet picture. Whoever let her out should be the one to get up with her tonight?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> She is darling! Remind me of her pedigree?


Thanks! Pedigree: Caleb x Hope

planning to come down to Nationals w/ both of them for rally for both and potentially obedience for baby nugget.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations! I love her! I have been following this litter on Facebook and they are precious! Very consistent too.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

They were all sweethearts! And heads (to me; untrained show eye) were all pretty similar. I look at photos of Noelle at this age and Stella and I think they will have a subtle difference when grown.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw your comment on another thread about your new pup and went hunting to find an intro thread! 

Completely missed that you brought the new girlie home<: 

Congrats - she's lovely (both girls are)!


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

A 19 month old and a puppy! You are a brave soul!
Bonnie probably will be four or five before I’m ready to do the whole puppy thing again. 
Congratulations what a perfect little puppers!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Megora said:


> I saw your comment on another thread about your new pup and went hunting to find an intro thread!
> 
> Completely missed that you brought the new girlie home<:
> 
> Congrats - she's lovely (both girls are)!


I picked her up Saturday! We are making a slow adjustment here. Stella finally realized she’s not going anywhere last night. I’m also 100% certain she broke her out of jail aka her kennel last night because I found a kennel without a dog at 5:30 am and a puppy asleep with Stella in a bedroom. Team purple: 1 Me: 0



Katt said:


> A 19 month old and a puppy! You are a brave soul!
> Bonnie probably will be four or five before I’m ready to do the whole puppy thing again.
> Congratulations what a perfect little puppers!


thanks! My 19 month old is SO good. Otherwise I would never have thought of bringing a second one home. lol


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

“Hey so what time you gonna break me out tonight?”


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

A


Jmcarp83 said:


> View attachment 869583
> 
> “Hey so what time you gonna break me out tonight?”


Awwww. Both beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> View attachment 869583
> 
> “Hey so what time you gonna break me out tonight?”



Great picture, they're so cute together.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great picture, they're so cute together.


Stella is very worried about where she is at all times and will come to check on her. They’ve really started to play and little miss sassy is loving it. I feel like the bad news bear when things get a bit “energetic” and have to separate them bc they stare at me like, “We were playing!” But...Stella is 60 lbs and she 9 lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Stella is very worried about where she is at all times and will come to check on her. They’ve really started to play and little miss sassy is loving it. I feel like the bad news bear when things get a bit “energetic” and have to separate them bc they stare at me like, “We were playing!” But...Stella is 60 lbs and she 9 lol



That's so cute.. you must be having fun watching the interactions between them.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's so cute.. you must be having fun watching the interactions between them.


they’re so great together. So sweet. Stella really longed for a play companion with Holly but their age difference made it impossible.


Noelle hates her kennel. I’m exhausted after she had me up every hour crying last night. I think it’s an anxiety of being in the crate. Stella won’t stay in the living room with her and I’m not going to force her to. And she cries even if I sit next to the crate.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> they’re so great together. So sweet. Stella really longed for a play companion with Holly but their age difference made it impossible.
> 
> 
> Noelle hates her kennel. I’m exhausted after she had me up every hour crying last night. I think it’s an anxiety of being in the crate. Stella won’t stay in the living room with her and I’m not going to force her to. And she cries even if I sit next to the crate.
> ...



Where does Stella sleep? Is it possible to move Noelle's crate in the same room with Stella?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Where does Stella sleep? Is it possible to move Noelle's crate in the same room with Stella?


stella sleeps wherever she decides to at the moment! Haha. Sometimes in the living room, other bedroom, or on my bedroom floor but there’s no room to put a kennel in my bedroom. Stella is a mover basically. Although Stella has been out there with her and she still cries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> stella sleeps wherever she decides to at the moment! Haha. Sometimes in the living room, other bedroom, or on my bedroom floor but there’s no room to put a kennel in my bedroom. Stella is a mover basically. Although Stella has been out there with her and she still cries.


Aww little Noelle, she is probably wanting to be next to Stella.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

She slept for four hours straight last night!!!!

bought an adaptil junior and started diffusing pup calm from a clinical aromatherapist.

first pic she moved so her one paw looks whacky lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That face....


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

cwag said:


> That face....


I love her head. My friends who know Stella think they’re clones but I notice subtle differences in their heads at this age.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been playing meditation music via Alexa for Logan. I don't know if it helps or not, but he zonks. Sweet baby. I'm glad the aromatherapy helped! Love the leaf photo. Logan grabs every single one he can.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

We are getting slightly better in her kennel but I know she’s not going to be my golden in a year wanting to voluntarily go in her kennel to nap ? To he honest, she has never willingly gone in her kennel. And we aren’t moving up to the 36” quite yet.

Stella and Noelle are getting along so well. If I pick up Noelle, Stella wants me to put her down immediately to play. And Noelle is squirming like a crazy dog to get down.

I am taking her to puppy play with three dogs under 16 weeks today. She needs to be around some small friends because she thinks she’s 60 pounds. And plays like an 18 month old golden. There’s no fear. She’s sassy. She has zero fear of gates. My eye is on her constantly because she will climb over the xpen if I didn’t watch her. Stella stays 3 feet back from the gate because she has fears of it falling.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noelle is such a pretty girl and sounds like so much fun.
The Play date sounds like fun, hope you get some pictures.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Not many pics. Kind of irritated because they changed it to age vs size, which I knew. And all but Noelle and another dog...they all belonged in 5 months and up. It’s about mental age...not size. On the bright side...Noelle liked the toy yorkie lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's very sweet. Love the photo with their matching kerchiefs.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> She's very sweet. Love the photo with their matching kerchiefs.


Thanks! I actually make those, so this week we’ve been busy fulfilling our orders and learning patience! Actually, she’s very content being under my chair as I sew and sleeping. Usually 9-10 pm is our nightly chasing hours (dogs).

I miss my lab terribly but I didn’t realize how much I missed having two dogs who loved, loved, loved being around each other/playing. It reminds me of what it was like with my first golden/lab.

Since Noelle came home (three weeks tomorrow!) Stella has had a smile on her face since day three. She’s normally Miss Serious.

Noelle thinks she’s 60 pounds but she’s about 12-13. She’s definitely the one who starts Stella up. Very vocal puppy. She understands sit and stand. Down...she Seems to think you move in circles ? We are working on “stay” because she’s a POWER eater. I may have to add some spinach to her food to slow her down. Even the slow feeder bowl has her eating faster than I’d like.

We start a Puppy Kindergarten for 6 weeks 2/25 with puppies between 12-16 weeks.
































(Thank goodness for this super cheap coffee table from Target I picked up when Stella came home. It’s a favorite sleeping place for both and saved a nice piece of furniture from dog teeth!)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very sweet. Sounds like she is learning well! Logan isn't chewing up my stuff yet, but I think that's because he plays with Abby all the time. He's chewing her up. lol 

I love the kerchiefs you make!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Very sweet. Sounds like she is learning well! Logan isn't chewing up my stuff yet, but I think that's because he plays with Abby all the time. He's chewing her up. lol
> 
> I love the kerchiefs you make!


Thanks!

her back teeth were poking through on Tuesday but so far she’s honestly been SO good with mouthing. I don’t know if it’s because Stella is okay with her doing it to her or what. She also has zero interest in puppy toys lol. Big dog; little puppy. Lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noelle is such a pretty girl, great she is doing so well, have fun in the puppy classes!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Noelle came along to Rally course this morning and she charmed the pants off everyone there.


















Noelle had her first mini puppucino today. Stella had hers in the car. I can’t stop laughing at this pic! And the other is sweet!


























??? this picture


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's so cute......growing so fast.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She's so cute......growing so fast.


I know! I keep thinking in 2-3 weeks I won’t be able to carry her so easily. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's precious. I'm thinking the same thing about carrying Logan.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> She's precious. I'm thinking the same thing about carrying Logan.


I don’t even think Noelle wants held. So she likely won’t mind when she can’t be carried! Lol. She’s asleep or always moving. Her confidence is unreal. But command wise? She is VERY intune with what is going on. And when you say her name...no hesitation.

Sit, Stand and Come are our only three working commands right now. Down is...downward dog and then springs up. Her breeder said her one sister hates the down command lol. Will have to work with her on this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I don’t even think Noelle wants held. So she likely won’t mind when she can’t be carried! Lol. She’s asleep or always moving. Her confidence is unreal. But command wise? She is VERY intune with what is going on. And when you say her name...no hesitation.
> 
> Sit, Stand and Come are our only three working commands right now. Down is...downward dog and then springs up. Her breeder said her one sister hates the down command lol. Will have to work with her on this.


You have a wonderful and very smart girl.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You have a wonderful and very smart girl.


thanks! I honestly feel so lucky to have two good girls. I started noticing with Noelle she is the first dog I’ve had who would benefit from a potty bell, but her thing is run to the glass screen door and scratch it- and I can hear it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> thanks! I honestly feel so lucky to have two good girls. I started noticing with Noelle she is the first dog I’ve had who would benefit from a potty bell, but her thing is run to the glass screen door and scratch it- and I can hear it.


Aww........


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Well, I now have pillows or stuff sitting on unused furniture because “I have no fear” Noelle knows how to get up on furniture and I am not looking for an injured puppy. My house looks crazy with random stuff on/around! Groomer came the other day and asked why Stella needed an XPen at the landing to the front door! Then came little miss to greet her! “Oh! That’s why!” ?

Turned my back the other night and turn around to see Stella watching her stand on the chair, which Noelle promptly laid down. ??‍♀

The next evening I purchased fresh flowers...set them on the table next to a chair. Next thing I know...Noelle is standing on the chair trying to knock over the flowers with her nose because she smelled them. I moved them...she found them. Moved them to the piano and there’s Noelle...nose in the air and seeking out the flowers.

I’m not sure if I will have an agility dog on my hands or not. She’s fearless and oh so confident. Maybe it’s really just confidence?! 

We are doing really, really well with “stand” and naturally “sit.” She’s grasping “down” now. Only had to use my leg as the practice way to get her to go down under it! We have brief periods of stay but really need to work on it with her food. Hoping it comes with age/time/practice. Stella was and is so patient. 

I have some friends who have shown their goldens and they’ve made comments about how pretty she is for a female/her head. I really honestly have no idea what a female golden should be. They’ve asked if I’m showing her but she’s limited reg. So we’ll be a rally/maybe obedience/maybe agility family lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's so sweet! So is Stella. ?

Logan is trying his darnedest to get up on our sofa. I've let him up here some when he's calmer, but it's Abby's escape for right now. I told Abby it won't last long!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> She's so sweet! So is Stella. ?
> 
> Logan is trying his darnedest to get up on our sofa. I've let him up here some when he's calmer, but it's Abby's escape for right now. I told Abby it won't last long!


stella, who hates jumping, has decided she can jump from the floor over the side of the couch onto the cushions to greet anyone who comes in the house. Ugh! Puppy can’t get to you first if she goes! Lol


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

This babe has no fear. All seating surfaces have stuff on them so she doesn’t try to climb on them. Found her sitting on the recliner the other night with her front paws on my laptop. ??‍♀

she’s also developed a car sickness that her sister had until six months old. Was encouraged originally but now...pukes every time. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's so beautiful. I'm sorry she's getting car sick. I have pillows on the floor around my sectional because Logan is getting jumpy. He can't quite jump on yet, but I've let him on to hang out with me and his sister and I want him to have a soft landing.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> She's so beautiful. I'm sorry she's getting car sick. I have pillows on the floor around my sectional because Logan is getting jumpy. He can't quite jump on yet, but I've let him on to hang out with me and his sister and I want him to have a soft landing.


Thanks! I am just blocking access at this point because she can make it onto everything and she is determined. Better a sad puppy than an injured one! Stella had (has) fear. She does not. Little miss sassy!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Someone found her sisters bitch britches. She proudly came running to me with them around her neck. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

? Too funny!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

“I don’t know what those big dogs are doing but it looks like a lot of fun.” Noelle went to watch her big sis do rally courses this morning. And she saw her golden friends.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noelle is such a pretty girl, are you thinking of doing Rally with her also?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Noelle is such a pretty girl, are you thinking of doing Rally with her also?


Thanks. I love her head. Yep! She’s a smart little cookie and very in tune to direction. Our plan is to go to the Golden retriever National this year for rally with Stella and I think I’ll make a debut with Noelle there. Someone thinks I should work on obedience with Noelle because she truly wants to be with me all the time and they said that’s half the battle with obedience.

the rally course instructor is also puppy kindergarten and she is impressed with her sit, down, stand, come, pushups and now touch it. stay is our struggle right now. Joke at class two weeks ago was the fact the 11 week old understands stand Better then the 2 yo dogs ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awwwww, that cuddled up picture is so sweet.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

cwag said:


> Awwwww, that cuddled up picture is so sweet.


these will melt your heart! I opened her kennel to put her in at bedtime and she heard me and ran to Stella. ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww, so cute.....


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Our puppy class got pushed back. We were in two and now they both start in same week. So going to cancel the one because they only want 5 months and under and Noelle will be 18 weeks that week...plus, at this point my vacation is still on and I’d miss the last three classes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Our puppy class got pushed back. We were in two and now they both start in same week. So going to cancel the one because they only want 5 months and under and Noelle will be 18 weeks that week...plus, at this point my vacation is still on and I’d miss the last three classes.


Well that stinks........


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Dogs are kind of like “why are you always here?” Honestly don’t know if puppy class will happen. Ugh. Who knows when life will be normal again.

She’s growing!! Last Friday, we had an appointment with a highly sought after integrative vet here in PA. She was very impressed with her breeding line/how smart she is. She weighed in at 24.2 pounds and she’s Lean! 4 months this Sunday!

in the middle of all of this, my 96 yo Grammy passed so we are literally doing a private > 10 family thing Sunday with burial/military honors when this all settles down. Thankfully their dog sitter is going to come take care of them on the day.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Such cute pictures. My condolences for the loss of your grammy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Grammy, my thoughts are with you and your family. 

Great pictures, she's getting big so fast.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you. Very weird times here for sure.

I am very impressed with the expediency and attention of the puppy. Stella is smart but she can be stubborn at times. Noelle is definitely a pleaser and very looking for direction. Very smart. We are working on tricks because why not?! So far, little miss understands:

place or get on
Paws up
Push ups
Hand signals
Fetch and bring right to feet and sit
Touch it
Stand
Jump
Find it

and we are working on placing treats on paws and leaving it go.

“stay” has been one of our new things and WOW. I’m so proud of her. She is doing so well. Stella stares at me like “really? This again?” 🤣


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice job Stella!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute, great job Stella!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I don’t know how I got so lucky!! And last night, I looked at them, and thought, “I think in two years I want another.”

Noelle is 17 weeks tomorrow! I am submitting her videos for tricks novice title tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Stella and Noelle, your pretty girls look so festive!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

We are growing!! No idea on weight but she turned 5 months on Sunday. She’s my snuggle bug but my antagonist lol. She definitely rules Stella. Stella is so darn sweet that Noelle knows she will relent and do whatever Noelle wants. Noelle is my treat guzzler and Stella takes forever and has to go away so Noelle doesn’t steal her treats!!

Next week will be her first time swimming- I’m excited!! I think she’ll be my dock diver eventually!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noelle is so cute, she's growing into a pretty girl. She sounds like a lot of fun. 
Love the pic of her and Stella,

Noelle will probably really enjoy swimmming.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks!
We probably won’t go swimming until next week. She got her rabies shot today. The integrative vet wanted it after 20 weeks, so covid-19 made it easier to wait.

Since you can’t go in with her I was a little worried she wouldn’t go with the vet tech. But little Miss Personality walked in like a preschool kid beautifully! Never looked back! Lol. When they brought her back out, I asked the tech to put her leash on so I could grab the leash and have her sit while I held leash through window! And she did it great!! 

we only had throw up when we pulled in our driveway! 😂 She was very Interested in the other dog waiting and even let out some little underbarks’ lol

37.2 pounds and her breeder just upped her to 2 cups x 2 a day. Makes my dog feeding schedule easier for sure!!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Thanks!
> We probably won’t go swimming until next week. She got her rabies shot today. The integrative vet wanted it after 20 weeks, so covid-19 made it easier to wait.
> 
> Since you can’t go in with her I was a little worried she wouldn’t go with the vet tech. But little Miss Personality walked in like a preschool kid beautifully! Never looked back! Lol. When they brought her back out, I asked the tech to put her leash on so I could grab the leash and have her sit while I held leash through window! And she did it great!!
> ...


Noelle is so pretty. I love the photo of her and Stella together in the towel. 

I don't know what Logan will do when they try to walk him in. He's been doing so well with his loose leash walking, but today it was like total adolescence takeover. All the other times they've been carrying him, but he's starting to get bigger. We shall see. I will let them know to hold on. It makes me nervous to turn him over to some tech to walk him in because there's a busy road nearby.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you! Noelle is starting to look like a giraffe and from the side I don’t know who’s who. I told their breeder tonight I’ll see Noelle next to me and then look and say Noelle and it’s Stella!!








side by side...I think Noelle will be slightly taller.


















Noelle here but they both got it from their gramma!!









Ummmm Stella’s barking, protect me!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your girls are so pretty, enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks, Sandy! They’re the best!! Taking them swimming tonight- Noelle’s first time. I think she’s going to be my dock diver eventually.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

After her first swim. She looks soooo much like her dad in this picture. She swam about six times and ran a lot outside. She’s zonked. Stella swam for an hour and 15 minutes and I actually had to catch her quickly at the end because she was swimming to a point I couldn’t grab her and then to the other end of the dog pool! Noelle wanted to swim but being her first time she did well. I think she’ll get used to it the more we go!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So sweet. Beautiful dogs. Logan has that gangly look too. 😊


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Six months old on 6/1. She’s the sweetest thing. Took this pic as she rolled herself off their coffee table (you can see they’ve trashed it by climbing under it to sleep) and without a beat head ended up like that. She is obsessed with elevating her head to sleep.

Actually both of my girls are but Noelle snores when she elevates her head!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Her breeder took this pic of her after her first bath/groom and she said she LOVED it. Score!


Oh what a cutie. I melted a bit when I saw her photo she is adorable. 
You must have a lot of patience to cope with a puppy and a 19 month old. But I imagine the cuddles and fun are worth it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's so sweet!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CCoopz said:


> Oh what a cutie. I melted a bit when I saw her photo she is adorable.
> You must have a lot of patience to cope with a puppy and a 19 month old. But I imagine the cuddles and fun are worth it.


Surprisingly, they are both easy. I think it helps Stella (my 22 month old now!) is titled in Rally Intermediate, so she’s rather behaved. Noelle follows her lead!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Noelle on the bottom. Their breeder’s birthday was yesterday, so headbands it is! Funny they both have the same
Parents and one looks like an aunt dog of theirs (mom’s sister) and Noelle looks like dad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girls, the headbands look great on them.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Pretty girls, the headbands look great on them.


Noelle isn’t too sure about things on her head yet but Stella doesn’t care. Noelle lost all of that time going out and wearing her bandanas etc due to covid-19 restrictions. Her puppy class was cancelled this summer, so I think we are going to try 1-3 private lessons to get her heel under better control. Otherwise, she’s been doing things I did in Advance Basic with Stella at 9-10 months. Noelle has a much better recall. I’m actually pleased with how great her recall is. Plan is to take her in 11 days to their “family” Reunion aka pool party. Nothing like 12-14 goldens! Lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> View attachment 874097
> 
> Noelle on the bottom. Their breeder’s birthday was yesterday, so headbands it is! Funny they both have the same
> Parents and one looks like an aunt dog of theirs (mom’s sister) and Noelle looks like dad.


Both so cute in their birthday hats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The family reunion pool party sounds like so much fun....... looking forward to seeing lots of pictures. 

Sounds like she's doing great overall, hope the private lessons work out.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Noelle had her first road trip! Poor girl HATES the car. Her carsickness is 10x worse than Stella’s was at her age. And Stella was a constant puker. Noelle is an excessive drooler. Like so much that if I had been smart enough to take bath towels...she would have soaked through four. I mean, the drool was everywhere. She’d shake her head...I didn’t know it was possible. lesson learned: child’s bib from now on.

Friday evening we stopped by their breeder’s house. We got to see all the dogs and both girls had a grand time seeing their sisters/mom/grandma.

Saturday we drove to the golden pool party. This was the second year for the “Freedom” reunion for Stella’s litter. So Noelle was the youngest one there at almost 7 months. Ended up being a total of nine goldens and all but one are related to the girls. It was Noelle’s first time really around a big group of dogs other than Friday/Stella.

Here’s where I say it: Noelle is the dream dog. Not only is she the sweetest thing...this was her first time being around a bunch of dogs, off leash, in a strange place for over five hours without any fencing. I was so worried because we do off leash and she’s good...but throw in a bunch of dogs, birds, outside influences of kids, bicycles, four wheelers, loud noises...she was the sweetest thing. She kept back at times but I would just see her sitting in the middle of the 5 acres enjoying life. Always knew where I was 100% of the time and would check-in. Both girls did fabulously well and it made for such an enjoyable day!

I ended up getting in the pool with goldens diving over my head.I brought Noelle in with me several times and she swam between her breeder and me. This was her first time swimming really out of water she couldn’t touch. Poor babe ran so much on the stamped concrete that I discovered yesterday...slight blisters on her pads. Vet Aid to the rescue.








Pulled from a video and I wish it was clear!!!

















Noelle right with mom and dad and Stella’s littermate









Noelle chilling in the distance 








taking all the action in








this is one of mine lol I think it was Noelle’s bravery lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love these photos! I'm glad Noelle did so well playing with the other dogs and enjoyed swimming! She's such a beautiful girl. 

Maybe she's getting motion sick since she's drooling so much -- that's a sign of nausea. Benadryl might help.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Love these photos! I'm glad Noelle did so well playing with the other dogs and enjoyed swimming! She's such a beautiful girl.
> 
> Maybe she's getting motion sick since she's drooling so much -- that's a sign of nausea. Benadryl might help.


Thank you! I would take a third of them but she’s the last litter of mom. And their dad is the father or related to the youngest three her breeder has!

I’ve done Benadryl/cerenia on different occasions and it starts off 10 minutes into the trip with her puking and then excessive drooling. 😕 I’m at a loss! The excessive drooling actually gave her a hot spot under her muzzle. 😭 Hence, kid’s bib from now on in car. I hope she grows out of it like Stella did.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Thank you! I would take a third of them but she’s the last litter of mom. And their dad is the father or related to the youngest three her breeder has!
> 
> I’ve done Benadryl/cerenia on different occasions and it starts off 10 minutes into the trip with her puking and then excessive drooling. 😕 I’m at a loss! The excessive drooling actually gave her a hot spot under her muzzle. 😭 Hence, kid’s bib from now on in car. I hope she grows out of it like Stella did.


Oh goodness. I'm sorry. I hope she gets over it soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, they're all beautiful. 

Sorry to hear Noelle doesn't enjoy being in the car, poor girl.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I hope she can grow out of it! She’s off in the van getting her first official groom from someone other than her breeder (8 weeks). I typically do feet/paws/ears but the hair is growing in so she needs a butt trim etc!

I forgot to post this pic! This is what a pool filter initially looked like after 9 goldens swimming! They said they’d get another later that night!! I’m probably washing golden hairs down from my hair still! Haha


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Noelle’s hot spot is healing up nicely!!! So happy. Of course, her sister snuck in with one too the groomer found and keeps scratching even with Benadryl. Have to take her to the vet tomorrow because it’s not healing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry your girls have been dealing with hotspots.


That sure is a lot of dog hair..... I always wondered what it would be like having goldens in a pool, now I know.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry your girls have been dealing with hotspots.
> 
> 
> That sure is a lot of dog hair..... I always wondered what it would be like having goldens in a pool, now I know.


a small dog’s worth!! Lol. I can only imagine the next day!!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

We are growing up! I think she might be as tall as Stella or a tad higher. Her breeder loves her head. I call her big head! Haha


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Forgot we celebrated Stella’s second birthday and someone _cough_ Noelle thought it was hers!! 😂


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very sweet! I like her big head too. 😃


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Very sweet! I like her big head too. 😃


when she was 12 weeks old, our friend kept saying, “I love her head. She has a big ole’ boy head.”

Her breeder posted a photo yesterday of her dad mimicking wearing a mask and my first thought was, “Head on...that’s Noelle!” 😂


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday to Stella, aren't birthday celebrations for all?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 2nd Birthday to Stella, aren't birthday celebrations for all?


Haha yes!! But she was the only one up for the party!! Lol


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Well, we’re almost 8 months old!! Saturday will be officially her 8 month day!! One day she was smaller than Stella and two days later I said, “Whoa. I think you’re bigger!” And..she is. Definite more bone. A nice head. She’s turning out to be beautiful. I need to bathe her/trim up (lost my scissors) but I can’t imagine life without her. And stella!! As I’m typing this, she just jumped up next to me to cuddle. That’s her hardest adjustment right now is she wants to be in my arms resting her head on my shoulder and it’s not so easy to do now.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She’s so gorgeous! Looks just perfect! They get big so quickly. 

Logan jumps up beside me on the couch if I ask him if he wants a belly rub. Then he lets me hug him and lays down for one. He also likes running between my legs so i can lean over and rub his sides and hug him. If I get down on the floor, its definitely 1,000 kisses time. Lol

How much does Noelle weigh? I need to get Logan weighed soon to adjust his preventatives


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noelle is really a pretty girl, great pictures.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> She’s so gorgeous! Looks just perfect! They get big so quickly.
> 
> Logan jumps up beside me on the couch if I ask him if he wants a belly rub. Then he lets me hug him and lays down for one. He also likes running between my legs so i can lean over and rub his sides and hug him. If I get down on the floor, its definitely 1,000 kisses time. Lol
> 
> How much does Noelle weigh? I need to get Logan weighed soon to adjust his preventatives


Thanks. I think Noelle favors her dad a lot. And my Stella favors their mom. Their breeder showed me a pic last week when I met up with her of their parents and I said, “Oh my! I have a clone of each!!”

That is so cute about Logan! Especially the kisses. Neither girls are lickers. Last week I had been away for dentist/first hair appointment in 6 months and when I got home Noelle pinned me to the floor after I sat down. She climbed on me and just started licking me. Totally out of character but longest I’ve left her since covid!

too funny about him between the legs! Stella does that a lot. She’ll rub against your legs telling you she wants you to pet her! 
We have been working on being “uninvited” on the sofa. Mostly because she can’t get to anyone coming in the house so she jumps on the sofa and the entry is beneath the living room (bi-level)

I’ve not weighed her. Our vet is still curbside and I really don’t like dropping her off. 🙁 She’s a lot more bone than Stella so she feels thicker. My guess is like 52? We just cut back her food after I saw her breeder last weekend! Their half sister (gorgeous) weighs 66 and I suspect Noelle is similar to her, so I am definitely going to have to be cognizant of Noelle’s weight more than Stella’s standard 1 cup kibble/8 oz raw.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

We went swimming tonight! I’m pretty sure Stella is thinking that she would prefer to come to the pool without Noelle. Because Noelle is going to be the dock diver. She basically needs to be next to Stella in the pool and if she’s trailing behind...she’s going to swim even harder to get next to her! Noelle was trying to leap into the water from the water. And she had powerful push offs! She’s been in a pool now 3 times and from end of June to now?! Totally different puppy!!!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Orange bumper is Noelle


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

‪


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

‪


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

These are fun! Good job for both Stella and Noelle.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks! They’re both zombie dogs today! Lol. Swim zonked!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I am happy to report we have had two car rides without vomit. Not as much drooling either. But 30 mg Cerenia and ginger snaps and she’s done okay. A bit more drool yesterday but oh well.

She’s due for a groom but I think she’s blowing her coat right now because I touch her and she’s just...hair. She’ll be 10 months on 10/1- I can’t believe it!!! I’m so pleased with how she’s turning out looks wise too. Saw pics yesterday of her dad yesterday at a specialty and she’s his mini-me in so many ways. Basically, she favors dad and Stella favors their mom. 




























Waiting on their after car ride treat.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's a beauty! I'm glad she's doing better on car rides.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> She's a beauty! I'm glad she's doing better on car rides.


thanks, me too! She’s the awkward dog in a pet store because she hadn’t been in one since 12 weeks! This little mixed tiny dog was barking like crazy at her and she wanted absolutely nothing to do with her. She sat between my legs as far back as she could get. I’m not surprised though because she does not like barking. Even when Stella barks at deer...she finds someone so she knows she’s safe.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Well, we will be 11 months old in 10 days! Hard to believe. She’s such a happy girl. And she shows it!

We returned to the girls’ breeder on Sunday for a huge puppy reunion! It ended up being probably 16 goldens?! We were late because we are 3.5 hours away and Noelle does not like the windy road of the turnpike. But it ended up 5 of the 7 puppies from her litter were there! So funny to see how different they all are. Her one brother reminds me of her more so than the other sisters. And Noelle is still the spitting image of her dad.

my girls were the poster dogs for rabies with how much they were foaming at the mouth! Lol








Noelle (right) with Stella’s littermate sister, Indi. Funny story...Indi just finished being in season and she was inside while the intact boys were out playing. Stella LOVES Indi and Noelle remembers Indi too. And they kept waiting by the gate for Indi and their breeder.









Noelle (right) and Woody (left). Littermate brother & sister.









Noelle (left); Stella (right). Funny that Stella looks so much bigger than Noelle here because she’s actually smaller!! They took their fresh & clean photo with their new friend Bones.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet photos! Cool to get to go to a reunion. They are all beautiful!!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Sweet photos! Cool to get to go to a reunion. They are all beautiful!!


We’ve always gotten together with three of Stella’s littermates so it was fun to see some of Noelle’s and some of their puphews, pupnieces too, who are six weeks younger than Noelle’s litter. Their sister with Noelle above just finished her CH today!


----------

